# How often do you service your car?



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Interesting article in Gulfnews today:-
How often do you service your car? | GulfNews.com
We have two cars - an Infiniti and a Mercedes.
The Infiniti was bought new from Dubai and the dealer there insisted it was serviced every 5000km. Not wanting to risk the warranty - we duly had it serviced every 5000km.
We then moved to Abu Dhabi and the dealer here insists that it is serviced every 10,000km! So now that is how often it gets serviced and it still keeps the warranty.
Now, I know that we live in a "harsh" climate - but I have always thought that 5000km was too frequent for a new car.
Now it appears from the article - the government agree and will insist on minimum 10,000 km service intervals by the end of the year.
The Mercedes (and our previous VW) had 15,000km service intervals - so I don't know whether these will now be reduced? - I hope not, as service costs are eyewateringly high!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

i get my oil changed every 5k (which is what the manufacturer for mine suggests), and tires rotated and re-balanced at 15k (even though i don't need to until 25k)... and change tires and brake pads at 30k...

and when it hits 50k, i get a new car... which for me is every 2 years or so...


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Stevesolar, 

Thank you for posting this question. We have a mitsubishi and a toyota and we have also felt that the service centres are just trying to make money by insisting that servicing be done every 5000 km. They charge us thousands of dirhams for this and all they do is an oil change and replace the filters. 

The same thing could be done at an ADNOC station for just Dhs 150.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Is the sand that damaging to a car?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Is the sand that damaging to a car?


Not if it's hired it isn't....


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> Is the sand that damaging to a car?


if you put a fistful of it in your gas tank, yes...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Is the sand that damaging to a car?


Hi,
Yes - if it gets into the engine via contaminated fuel, contaminated oil or more commonly through the air filter.
It simply acts like a cutting paste and wears out the piston rings, blocks fuel injectors, damages fuel, oil and water pumps and other wearing surfaces.
Modern fuel, oil and air filters are designed to keep out these fine particles - but if the owner ignores proper service intervals - then these filters either block or get damaged - so that the dust gets through.
The key is to know what is the genuine service life of these filters and the engine oil - I suspect it is longer than 5000km for normal motoring.
Obviously, people that go dune bashing at the weekends in their modified off-roaders need to service their vehicles more frequently than somebody doing a daily run on SZR from Dubai to Abu Dhabi.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Applying a one size fits all strategy to all cars is a bit weird. It all depends on the car, the engine in it, the way you drive, where you drive it, what quality oil and filters you're using.

Back 'ome the old diesel BMW went 20,000 miles between services and was running sweet as a nut with 250,000 miles on the clock when I sold it, whereas the kit car with a highly strung bike engine I'd change the oil every 3,000 miles.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave-o said:


> Applying a one size fits all strategy to all cars is a bit weird. It all depends on the car, the engine in it, the way you drive, where you drive it, what quality oil and filters you're using.
> 
> Back 'ome the old diesel BMW went 20,000 miles between services and was running sweet as a nut with 250,000 miles on the clock when I sold it, whereas the kit car with a highly strung bike engine I'd change the oil every 3,000 miles.


Hi,
Totally agree - but the vast majority of cars on the road here are run of the mill Japanese or Korean tin boxes that don't really need servicing every 5000 km - especially when under 100,000km or 4 years old.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

By the end of 2015 all dealerships have to comply with a minimum service interval of 10,000, I don't think there would be a maximum, so german car owners won't have to worry.

I feel 5,000 is a bit too frequent as that requires me going to the dealership every 60 days.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

One of my cars is 7-8 year old car so no warranty concerns. I did try and get it serviced every 5k/ 3ish months.
However, lately I have clocked so few kilometers in it (slightly more than 10K in 3 years) that I don't feel like following the 3 month schedule. For various reasons (=procrastinating) I have just dropped my car off today for a service after 8 months (but 2.5K km since last service). 

Is time that big a factor in the service decision?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> One of my cars is 7-8 year old car so no warranty concerns. I did try and get it serviced every 5k/ 3ish months.
> However, lately I have clocked so few kilometers in it (slightly more than 10K in 3 years) that I don't feel like following the 3 month schedule. For various reasons (=procrastinating) I have just dropped my car off today for a service after 8 months (but 2.5K km since last service).
> 
> Is time that big a factor in the service decision?


Hi,
It is a combination of mileage and duty that determines optimum service intervals (that's why many cars have onboard systems that calculate when next service is due - based on how you drive).
Lots of small journeys that hardly allow engine to warm up properly is more demanding than regular 120km trips between Emirates.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

We have a Toyota and a BMW. The Toyota we get serviced every 5000km but 10,000km intervals would be better.

The BMW tells us what it is in need of and when. However, I use the iDrive system as an indicator only and since I care about the car a lot I always get things done before the car tells me to do so. Typically I get the oil and air filter changed every 7500km + I get a general check done to see if everything else is fine (brakes, tires, fluids, plugs etc). I'm not taking any risks or saving up on maintenance since repairs are very expensive.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Froglet said:


> We have a Toyota and a BMW. The Toyota we get serviced every 5000km but 10,000km intervals would be better.
> 
> The BMW tells us what it is in need of and when. However, I use the iDrive system as an indicator only and since I care about the car a lot I always get things done before the car tells me to do so. Typically I get the oil and air filter changed every 7500km + I get a general check done to see if everything else is fine (brakes, tires, fluids, plugs etc). I'm not taking any risks or saving up on maintenance since repairs are very expensive.


Hi,
We normally change our cars every 2-3 years so simply stick to manufacturers recommended service intervals to maintain the warranty.
We have a policy of not owning a modern car that is not covered by original manufacturers warranty - as even a new alternator can cost 6000 AED on modern cars.
We care about the safety of our cars (brakes, tyres etc.) - but the engines are fine if serviced according to schedule.
I have never been one to get oil and filters changed more frequently than required - I think this is actually a waste of money.
Cheers
Steve
P.S - I worked for two, tier one automotive electronics & diagnostics and fuel injection suppliers for nearly twenty years - so worked closely with BMW, Mercedes, Peugeot, Citroen, Renault, Mitsubishi, Triumph motorcycles, VW, Ferrari, Fiat, Hyundai and Kia - amongst many others!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is a combination of mileage and duty that determines optimum service intervals (that's why many cars have onboard systems that calculate when next service is due - based on how you drive).
> Lots of small journeys that hardly allow engine to warm up properly is more demanding than regular 120km trips between Emirates.
> Cheers
> Steve


Well, my onboard computer may be a dumb one  (since there isn't any message system, only a few indicators which don't really light up), whether my car needs service or not is guesswork.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

the first positive thing about the Tiida/hiring

Breaks were a mess, squealing like a little piglet on fire. 

Rung Advanced, and brand new car. Sparkling Clean. I still hate that piece of..


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We normally change our cars every 2-3 years so simply stick to manufacturers recommended service intervals to maintain the warranty.
> We have a policy of not owning a modern car that is not covered by original manufacturers warranty - as even a new alternator can cost 6000 AED on modern cars.
> We care about the safety of our cars (brakes, tyres etc.) - but the engines are fine if serviced according to schedule.
> ...


I see where you're coming from but it really depends on the car you have. Quite a few people with our car have experienced rod bearing failure because they followed the instructions provided by BMW. In almost all cases it happened due to oil starvation which was caused by the thick oil (10w60) and tight fitting rod bearings. Exactly this is the reason why I change the oil more regularly than BMW recommends so as to be sure that the oil is 'fresh' at all times and still have its best qualities (before they are broken down by usage). Just do a search on Google 'BMW M3 S65 rod bearings'. You'll be surprised.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

rsinner said:


> ...a few indicators which don't really light up), whether my car needs service or not is guesswork.


maybe the fact that your lights don't light is your first clue?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

imac said:


> maybe the fact that your lights don't light is your first clue?


haha yes.

BUT, one of the indicators I have is the battery indicator - I can feel that the battery is weaker and should be replaced shortly. But the indicator is not on. 
My battery has once conked on me before, so I don't really trust the indicator.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been driving a Ford for the last 4 years and service it every 6 months / 10,000 kms with the dealers. When I first got the car however, the service alert kept switching on every 5K but got that fixed with the dealers


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

imac said:


> i get my oil changed every 5k (which is what the manufacturer for mine suggests),
> 
> Which manufacturer is that as nobody in Europe would buy a car with a 5,000 mile service interval of any kind let alone 5,000km ?
> 
> Is it one of those cheap US tractors they call cars ?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> imac said:
> 
> 
> > i get my oil changed every 5k (which is what the manufacturer for mine suggests),
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Like I said, a tractor which is put together so badly it needs servicing ridiculously regularly. 

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I would never buy a car that needs an oil change in 5000km; it is totally overrated such short oil change interval and a total pain from an ownership perspective.

10000km interval, or more is perfectly fine, as long you use semi synthetic or better, full synthetic oil from a proper brand.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Like I said, a tractor which is put together so badly it needs servicing ridiculously regularly.
> 
> Each to their own I guess.


what someone who has never experienced the thrill of american muscle would say...

my sympathies...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A little history lesson for you 2WheelsGood 

Gotta love the Charger!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd love to have a mustang. Chicks dig that, they don't dig Tiida's


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> A little history lesson for you 2WheelsGood
> 
> Gotta love the Charger!


So a guy steals a car at the beginning and then starts racing others on the public roads.

Was it set here?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

American cars have been famous for being quick in a straight line due to their ridiculously large engines. However, if you take one to the track it's a different story (although I must admit that they have become better over the years).

I don't like the cheap materials used on the inside of the American cars. Hard plastics, dull design etc. I think people would only buy it because you pay for the engine in the front, and since that's all you're really getting it's pretty cheap too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> So a guy steals a car at the beginning and then starts racing others on the public roads.
> 
> Was it set here?


It's the Dodge brothers competing against each other Rascal! Eish!!

@Iggles: Which Mustang would you love to get?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> It's the Dodge brothers competing against each other Rascal! Eish!!
> 
> @Iggles: Which Mustang would you love to get?


Yeas, Abdulla and Mohd bin Sharger Al Dodge - you must have heard of them? (see what i did there)?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Froglet said:


> American cars have been famous for being quick in a straight line due to their ridiculously large engines. However, if you take one to the track it's a different story (although I must admit that they have become better over the years).


its the curb weight... you also have to remember that most also have naturally aspirated engines unlike most other counterparts that have smaller engine blocks and trot turbo chargers... its a different league altogether...

that being said, i take my car out to the track quite often, my naturally aspirated v8 has outrun other fancier cars comfortably... just before ramadan when i dragged against a cls63 amg which by right should have had me eating its dust was in my mirror when i got into the return lane...



Froglet said:


> I don't like the cheap materials used on the inside of the American cars. Hard plastics, dull design etc. I think people would only buy it because you pay for the engine in the front, and since that's all you're really getting it's pretty cheap too.


you don't drive american muscle for the leather seating... you drive it because when you wot it scares the crap out of everyone around you 

and its a misnomer that american muscle cars are cheap... the new charger srt8 hellcat (my next car, just waiting for it to be available in the uae) sticker is 320k... and the challenger srt8 hellcat (which *is* available in the uae) is selling anywhere between 20k-40k above sticker...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

imac said:


> its the curb weight... you also have to remember that most also have naturally aspirated engines unlike most other counterparts that have smaller engine blocks and trot turbo chargers... its a different league altogether...
> 
> that being said, i take my car out to the track quite often, my naturally aspirated v8 has outrun other fancier cars comfortably... just before ramadan when i dragged against a cls63 amg which by right should have had me eating its dust was in my mirror when i got into the return lane...
> 
> ...


Just compare your car to something comparable that has been made in Europe and check the price difference. So, yes they are cheap. However, I'd prefer to spend more and drive a car that has been very well engineered, uses nice materials and has been thought about rather than drive a car that just has a big engine in the front. It's just a matter of personal preference.

And regarding the Hellcat, this is just another example of ridiculousness as they took an already huge engine and put a supercharger on it. I find it a bit silly to be honest because instead of making other components of the car better, using lighter materials etc etc, they think they can beat anyone just by upgrading the engine and giving it more horsepower...

Also, the price thing is silly too. Dealers selling the Hellcat just hope people want to spend more than they should to be 'new and cool'. It's not about the car being great, it happens with anything that is new on the market of which there is a limited supply. Just give it a few months.

In the end however, I don't think we'll be able to convince each other. You have an American NA V8 and we have a German NA V8. We are both happy with our cars, and I guess that's all that matters


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> It's the Dodge brothers competing against each other Rascal! Eish!!
> 
> @Iggles: Which Mustang would you love to get?


If money was no objection and I was looking for just for a mustang, it'd be a new Shelby. I like the look and sound of it. 










If money was no objection and i could get any car I'd get an Aston Martin


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't have a horse in this argument but the following description seems apt enough to me.

German cars are high maintenance.

Japanese cars have no personality.

American cars are for fat people.

:behindsofa:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> I don't have a horse in this argument but the following description seems apt enough to me.
> 
> German girls are high maintenance.
> 
> ...


Corrected that for you mate.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Froglet said:


> Just compare your car to something comparable that has been made in Europe and check the price difference. So, yes they are cheap. However, I'd prefer to spend more and drive a car that has been very well engineered, uses nice materials and has been thought about rather than drive a car that just has a big engine in the front. It's just a matter of personal preference...


to me, engineering is what is under the hood to what puts power to the wheels to the rubber on the road... i have never had an issue with any of my cars, which i always buy new, break in and then drive them for about 50k... 

the question of "reliability" claimed by the german/japanese has never been a factor for me because i have no intention of hitting 300k miles on the thing... and as far as materials go, my car may have a plastic dash and crap all graphics on its nav system but that also is not important to me... its got leather seats, but even if it didn't have that option, i really would not care...

the assumption you are making is there is no thinking that goes into designing these cars, because from my perspective (and you are correct that it is all a matter of perspective), its got everything i would need in a car...

an alternate to your point of view would be that the people who insist on "nicer" interiors should be careful they don't trip over their summer dress when the wind blows their sun hat off their head while they sip their afternoon tea and eat their crumpets, otherwise their butler would have to help them up off their ass with a distasteful expression on his face  



Froglet said:


> ...And regarding the Hellcat, this is just another example of ridiculousness as they took an already huge engine and put a supercharger on it. I find it a bit silly to be honest because instead of making other components of the car better, using lighter materials etc etc, they think they can beat anyone just by upgrading the engine and giving it more horsepower...


i know!! its glorious, isn't it??? cant wait to get mine....

again, its not about "beating" anyone, its about something else entirely... its about the adrenaline that pumps through you when you hear the engine roar as you wot... and the smell of burning rubber as you launch... and the tug you feel as you drift through a bend... or the sound of the exhaust as you crank through your gears... 



Froglet said:


> ...Also, the price thing is silly too. Dealers selling the Hellcat just hope people want to spend more than they should to be 'new and cool'. It's not about the car being great, it happens with anything that is new on the market of which there is a limited supply. Just give it a few months...


the price thing is just supply and demand... but that being said... these cars appeal to a certain percentage *within* a specific kind of enthusiast... they are obviously not for everyone, and not everyone should actually be allowed to drive one in my opinion... 

greatness is a matter of opinion... i know people who want the new 7 series because it can park itself... the silliness is not unique to the muscle car enthusiast...



Froglet said:


> ...In the end however, I don't think we'll be able to convince each other. You have an American NA V8 and we have a German NA V8. We are both happy with our cars, and I guess that's all that matters


true dat...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

> Originally Posted by Froglet View Post
> ...In the end however, I don't think we'll be able to convince each other. You have an American NA V8 and we have a German NA V8. We are both happy with our cars, and I guess that's all that matters





> Originally Posted by imac View Post
> true dat...


That's so ginger beer.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Froglet said:


> ...very well engineered, uses nice materials and has been thought about...


10 Things You Need to Know About the 707-hp Dodge Hellcat V-8 – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I used to follow their 5000km policy, but it was a hassle to go there every 2,5 months. Now I have decided to go only after 15km., which sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

imac said:


> 10 Things You Need to Know About the 707-hp Dodge Hellcat V-8 – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog


Nice read. I do like the excuse of why they use a cast iron block (how traditional) and I lolled about the 0.5 inch fuel line and 22mpg on the highway


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> If money was no objection and I was looking for just for a mustang, it'd be a new Shelby. I like the look and sound of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James Bond wannabe!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> James Bond wannabe!


Says the kitty stroker...










Or is that long gone?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> Says the kitty stroker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long Gone Rascal! 

Next in line is the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport Baby! Go Big or Go Home!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> James Bond wannabe!


I'd describe myself as more alec trevelyan

For England James.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I'd describe myself as more alec trevelyan
> 
> For England James.
> 
> Alec Trevelyan's Priceless Smile - YouTube


Funny, I had you more this smile....


----------



## Major Tom (Jul 19, 2015)

I'd assumed the 5000km oil change was standard because that's what the Americans used to do (change the oil every 3,000km); as long as you're using good quality synthetic oil, you can probably stretch that to 10,000km here in the desert in normal driving, but it's worth knowing that there are more engine failures down here than in any other market...although I'd put that down to a general lack of mechanical sympathy. 

I've just moved here and I'll be changing the oil, oil filters and air filters pretty frequently on the cars; ambient temperatures are so much higher here and the heat really is the issue. If you look at oil temps and intake temps, it's like you're driving on the track every day...


----------

